# JoAnn Fabric/Craft -- Coupon Commotion 7/14-20th & 7/21-27th



## Scooter072 (Oct 8, 2012)

I just bought some burlap for my breathing grave using those coupons this weekend. My wife also picked up a few things while we were there. Just any FYI, they apparently allow you to stack the coupons so you can use one of the coupons for every item in the same purchase. We bought 4 total items and they allowed us to use 2 of the 50% coupons and 2 of the 40% coupons all in the same purchase.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought dark brown burlap from them a few years ago for my graveyard scene. Being in Calif where we are we have a lot of evergreen trees and our deciduous trees don't lose their leaves until after halloween so no leaves to rake up and use, so I hand-wired garland leaves with floral wire (pulled the off the garland) to the burlap so the leaves wouldn't blow away, shook out and rooled up at the end of the night and stored in plastic for the next year's cemetary. 

JoAnn's carries a number of different colors of burlap as well -- great for your scarecrows.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I went off today to use my 60% off one reg priced item - I found "freaky fabric" there. Its a looser weave than cheesecloth. $5.99 a yard. Ugh ! all halloween fabric 30% off. So I couldnt use the coupon. I know closer to halloween they have all the hallow fabric 50% off. Keep a heads up for me Gos! Plus today they had a plastic skelly head with 2 hands (for in ground staking) that looked like the costco skellies. The reason i liked them is that the jaw opens. I was going to use them for my faucets in the bathroom. But WHOA! $29.99 reg price. I have 40% off coupon though. Not sure if $17.99 a good deal. 

http://www.joann.com/holiday-inspirations-buried-alive-skeleton/zprd_12346664a/


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I went off today to use my 60% off one reg priced item - I found "freaky fabric" there. Its a looser weave than cheesecloth. $5.99 a yard. Ugh ! all halloween fabric 30% off. So I couldnt use the coupon. I know closer to halloween they have all the hallow fabric 50% off. Keep a heads up for me Gos! Plus today they had a plastic skelly head with 2 hands (for in ground staking) that looked like the costco skellies. The reason i liked them is that the jaw opens. I was going to use them for my faucets in the bathroom. But WHOA! $29.99 reg price. I have 40% off coupon though. Not sure if $17.99 a good deal. 

http://www.joann.com/holiday-inspirations-buried-alive-skeleton/zprd_12346664a/


----------



## Scooter072 (Oct 8, 2012)

couponsdevotee83 said:


> I am unable to use this 60% off coupon code, does anybody here have any idea abt it.
> 
> View attachment 187110


Says at the top of the coupon valid December 1, 2013 in stores only...


----------

